# What kind of metalhead are you?



## chewberto (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.metalinjection.net/around-the-interwebs/what-kind-of-metalhead-are-you

I'm the last one!


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fko1KHMjHCY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fko1KHMjHCY[/video]

I still like Slayer


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 23, 2013)

To be fair, in terms of fashion sense I don't fill any of those criteria, and my music taste is so broad that I really don't know. I guess I'd be the Brutal Death guy mixed with the Deathcore guy. Except I don't wear army shorts or tight jeans.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> To be fair, in terms of fashion sense I don't fill any of those criteria, and my music taste is so broad that I really don't know. I guess I'd be the Brutal Death guy mixed with the Deathcore guy. Except I don't wear army shorts or tight jeans.


Try the emo thread.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2013)

When I was like 12 / 13 or so I was into slayer,metallica, venom, megadeth, etc etc, but I got into skate boarding around that same time and started to go more towards the punk / hardcore scene over strictly metal while most.of.my friends stuck with metal.. 
Not to say I don't like all music from hip hop, classic rock, alternative, hardcore etc, just don't listen to too much metal anymore, other than the occasional master of.puppets or.metal up your ass..


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> When I was like 12 / 13 or so I was into slayer,metallica, venom, megadeth, etc etc, but I got into skate boarding around that same time and started to go more towards the punk / hardcore scene over strictly metal while most.of.my friends stuck with metal..
> Not to say I don't like all music from hip hop, classic rock, alternative, hardcore etc, just don't listen to too much metal anymore, other than the occasional master of.puppets or.metal up your ass..


[video=youtube;PNtSNG7zRNs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNtSNG7zRNs[/video]

It's just too stressful to be a REAL metal-head anymore. I have too many things I would rather not fuck, beat up or break...Ya'll know exactly what I'm saying here. *

The discipline of self - loathing* is a gnarly one indeed.


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

I used to listen to punk rock, smut peddlers, tsol, RKl etc. Then I got into REAL punk rock, you know blink 182, green day, sum 41  jk


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;PNtSNG7zRNs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNtSNG7zRNs[/video]
> 
> It's just too stressful to be a REAL metal-head anymore. I have too many things I would rather not fuck, beat up or break...Ya'll know exactly what I'm saying here. *
> 
> The discipline of self - loathing* is a gnarly one indeed.


 Plus in the 80's when I was a teen, omfg, I so hated the looks of.metal chics, all that teased hair and jackets with those dangly things on them.. so awful..
. But a punk chic, Jesus, I still.get wood seeing a hot punk chic, short lil skirt, ripped fishnets and a Mohawk and pierced vjj, omg, like butter on a hot bisquit lol..


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

LOG jammin huh? Man I use to love them, then I realized randy doesn't have much range and it all sounds too similar... Great music at any rate, just got played out when wrath came out...


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I used to listen to punk rock, smut peddlers, tsol, RKl etc. Then I got into REAL punk rock, you know blink 182, green day, sum 41  jk


You're cute. "Real Punk" I'm not sure that even means anything anymore ---- oh yeah, wait.. of COURSE it does. Example below:

[video=youtube;clSwQLJdYKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clSwQLJdYKM[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Plus in the 80's when I was a teen, omfg, I so hated the looks of.metal chics, all that teased hair and jackets with those dangly things on them.. so awful..
> . But a punk chic, Jesus, I still.get wood seeing a hot punk chic, short lil skirt, ripped fishnets and a Mohawk and pierced vjj, omg, like butter on a hot bisquit lol..


I was totally that guy. Still am too.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

Don't laugh, i was detoxing of H and a total fatty.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;kWChhdIgT6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWChhdIgT6Q[/video]

Relevance.


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

You're still a fatty on the inside... 

I have seen this picture before? Did you post it somewhere in the past?


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Don't laugh, i was detoxing of H and a total fatty.


 Shit, I was always skinny when I was on dope..


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

Someone remind me how to big this up? I need a pm to save that info! Anyway this sums up my life... http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MwGGy1k-gOI&desktop_uri=/watch?v=MwGGy1k-gOI


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Shit, I was always skinny when I was on dope..


Fresh off Detox with my lubs to feed me sammiches and burgers with bacons and greases delight. She's muh favorite. I suddenly crave Sonic burger and some Gummy worms....weird.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You're still a fatty on the inside...
> 
> I have seen this picture before? Did you post it somewhere in the past?


I've posted it in my journal?


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

"I fucked authority right in the ass, and now authority is gonna fuck me right back"


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

Aww man did I just get back into punk? Reminiscing! Who likes Rudimentary PENI?


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2013)

What do you mean big this up chewberto?
You just.mean embed it?
If so, just.to.to.YouTube, click share, c'n'p link, come on here, and above reply box all those icons, its the secomd to last one, the one that looks like a film strip.. paste the link there.


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

Only thing I liked with H was ice cream and cereal. Anything else you run the risk of drying up in your mouth during a NOD. Waking up with a mouth full of food is weird!


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MwGGy1k-gOI]http://youtu.be/MwGGy1k-gOI[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

Wtf? I feel like every time I have tried the film stip icon, it never worked.... First time ever! Way easy thanks


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

I also use the expression "Big ups" when I go from being small mario, to big mario!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Wtf? I feel like every time I have tried the film stip icon, it never worked.... First time ever! Way easy thanks


 I can't do.it.from my phone for some odd reason.. the box opens and all, and I can post the link, but than the upload button is off my screen, and no matter what I try I can't access it.. 
Super annoying ..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I also use the expression "Big ups" when I go from being small mario, to big mario!


 There's a local college radio station I always listen to.. when I was young, it was the only place to hear anything punk on the radio at.. in my 20's they also played a lot.of dnb, but now every time I turn it on, it seems like the same two Jamaican guys playing reggae and they're always saying .. big up big up...always cracks me up, big up, lol..


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> I can't do.it.from my phone for some odd reason.. the box opens and all, and I can post the link, but than the upload button is off my screen, and no matter what I try I can't access it..
> Super annoying ..


[video=youtube;h0s3t3AiJlk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0s3t3AiJlk&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9CN_ZMLJ3dn4As9nusITlC6[/video]

ewww. i hate RIU on my phone. super annoying. makes me want to listen to:


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Aww man did I just get back into punk? Reminiscing! Who likes Rudimentary PENI?


[video=youtube;miPnZr5tM3M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miPnZr5tM3M[/video]

You fucking kidding me?


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> There's a local college radio station I always listen to.. when I was young, it was the only place to hear anything punk on the radio at.. in my 20's they also played a lot.of dnb, but now every time I turn it on, it seems like the same two Jamaican guys playing reggae and they're always saying .. big up big up...always cracks me up, big up, lol..


I almost paid for Sirius XM radio JUST to hear Lars Frederiksen's East Bay Hard Core lineup....then i switched to Blag's awesomeness (go check it out - FUCKING AWESOME!): 

http://www.radiolikeyouwant.com/


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;h0s3t3AiJlk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0s3t3AiJlk&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9CN_ZMLJ3dn4As9nusITlC6[/video]
> 
> ewww. i hate RIU on my phone. super annoying. makes me want to listen to:


 I'm not crazy about the app, but if I just go to riu through Google, than click on entire site or w/e it says way down on the bottom, it's not.too bad, other than shit like embedding videos and sometimes pix can be a pita, and my phone always puts periods in for no reason.. I'm on my phone ATM..


----------

